# modfied hawk handle



## baumstamm (Jan 16, 2010)

back in the slingshot world, i want to show my modified hawk handles.
a friend asked me if i could make a good handle 4 his hawk, he likes the hawk more then any other catty, so i made one. after the first one some friends want also one, so i´ve made a few.








after making a few of them, i´ve tryed a more complicated one. 4 this i need 2 time ther time(abt 8 to 10 houers)













i´ve als mounted the sight, it looks cool!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, cool. very happy to see you back!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very nice, Mr. Baumstamm. I am happy to see your name again!


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great mod for a store bought catty, definitely took it up a notch.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Good looking handles Baumstamm. Glad to see you posting.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Those are beautiful, as well as being functional. Lovely stuff.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Awesome mods! I love it.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

always interesting as to how a simple change, like the hand grip, can change the whole aesthetic and comfort of a slingshot.


----------



## zhop (Dec 6, 2011)

thats awsome


----------

